# When did your poos stop growing?



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Darcie has been weighed at the vets today - she's 11 months & weighs just under 10kg! Just wondering when your poos stopped growing & if Darcie seems average weight? X


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly is 24 weeks (just over 5 months) and 10kg! She is still putting on a pound every week, so think she will be quite a big girl. Hoping she will start to slow down soon! Sounds like Darcie is a nice petite girl  

X


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well ginger is a year old June 6 Th.and she weighs 20 lbs
but she don't seem to be getting and bigger for the last month or so


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly is 8 months old and 13 lbs. I'm sure she will grow some more.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady stopped growing at about 11 months but put some weight on even after a year old. She weighs 20 lbs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## markt3857 (Apr 20, 2013)

Marcie was weighed last week (16 weeks old) and currently weighs 6.2kg! OH wanted a lap dog!! Goodness knows how big she's gonna get


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

markt3857 said:


> Marcie was weighed last week (16 weeks old) and currently weighs 6.2kg! OH wanted a lap dog!! Goodness knows how big she's gonna get


Tilly was 6.6kg at 16 weeks, so Marcie might turn out to be a similar size. I know that Dawn's Dudley followed a similar weight pattern to Tilly and at a year old, he is quite a big boy. I quite like it - there is more to love!!

X


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

George is just over 8 months and weighed him at vets last week he was 7.2kg which makes him quite a small poo I think? would like him to be small as more room in my bed and less poo to be jumping all over my older dog harry hehe


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank-you  I dont think Darice has grown mcuh really since about 8-9months, yesterday the vet was going to give her 3months supply of advocate for me to keep for 4-10kg dogs but when she weighed her she was just under 10kg so only gave me one advocate to take and said best weigh her again next month to check shes still under 10kg - if she is then will prob stay under 10kg!

She did say that she wouldnt want her to weigh much more so that got me thinking is she heavy?? but after your replies she seems average maybe alittle on the small side x


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Oscar is 13 months now and weighs 11.5 Kg.
Vet told me dog skeletons grow up to 12 months and musclature up to 18 months.

No idea how to spell 'musclature' but I think that's the word she used. Took it to mean body weight not counting bone.


----------



## wiz1908 (Apr 19, 2012)

Enzo weighs just under 17kg! A big boy but not overweight, put on almost kg after his 'op' but has settled at that, he's 15 months old


----------



## ZZF93 (Jun 5, 2013)

We also have an Enzo he weighs about 17.5kg, he is 14 and half months old, we haven't really noticed him growing for a few months now, but others have said he is getting bigger so not too sure really unless he is now filling out a little


----------



## Kazd (Apr 21, 2013)

Louis is 11 weeks old and weigh 6 3/4 lbs still less than my youngest who weighed 9lb 2oz at birth😯


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Molly is 8 months old and 13 lbs. I'm sure she will grow some more.


Molly is a peanut. Willow is five months 15 lbs. Jake if a year and 23 lbs.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

Miss Darcy is 2 years and 4 months and she weighs just under 10kg - the Vet told me it's a healthy weight. She stopped growing at about 11 months. She did gain some weight for awhile but since I changed her to a raw diet she has remained lean with a small waist line, energetic and alert.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Kazd said:


> Louis is 11 weeks old and weigh 6 3/4 lbs still less than my youngest who weighed 9lb 2oz at birth😯


Ringo is under my sons birth weight too, Ringo is 7lb 8oz, my son was 9lb 6oz. Close in size to yours lol

Sent from my Galaxy S ll using tapatalk


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Amiee Jane is 2 years old, 11 inches to the shoulder and weighs 9lbs. The vet just says she's just a little girl.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

wiz1908 said:


> Enzo weighs just under 17kg! A big boy but not overweight, put on almost kg after his 'op' but has settled at that, he's 15 months old


I would love Arlo to be a big boy, but I don't think I will ever persuade him he is not a lap dog Enzo is so lovely.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki cavapoodliepoo is 7.2kg at 13 months. A lithe lean chasing machine


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Kiki cavapoodliepoo is 7.2kg at 13 months. A lithe lean chasing machine


yes she is! I love your pitapat picture. You have some other great action shots I've admired too. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

